# GX345 Fuel Tank Sensor



## lonnyb_98 (May 20, 2012)

The low fuel light stays on even when the tank is full. Can't see float so just wondering if anyone has been able to fix the unit or just bite the bullet and buy a new sensor.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy lonny, 

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

Bite the bullet and replace the sending unit.


----------



## Johnnnnnnnnnnn (Sep 2, 2021)

Ho do I pull the sending unit from the tank?


----------



## lonnyb_98 (May 20, 2012)

Changed sensor and now the fuel light works as expected.


----------

